# Photos from the Fire in Fort McMurray



## Big Mike (May 6, 2016)

There is a huge wildfire in the news lately, you may have heard of it.  It's destroying the city of Fort McMurray.  I live in the closest large city so this tragedy is fairly close to home for me. 

I came across some really well done photos by photographer Kevin Tuong and I just wanted to share them with this community.

Fort McMurray Fire Situation


----------



## ClickAddict (May 6, 2016)

Mike,

      I'm from a small town in NB.  There are quite a few families here with relatives working out in Fort McMurray (Several mills closed here over the years so people had to head out west for work)  so the situation there is on everyone's mind here as well.  Our thoughts are with everyone up there.  Thankfully it's only been property damage.  Hopefully the colder weather in the next few days helps.  Only Mother Nature can stop this thing from what we've been hearing.


----------



## hfocal (May 6, 2016)

Crazy. Even an evacuation bus was evacuated (?) looking at the photos.

Also was just briefly watching a woman in tears as she had to leave her properties behind. Same with a man talking about what he worked for in two years.

Hope for best in the worst of times. Regards to all in the area. I don't have a lot of things but if there's a donation site to go to, let me know.


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (May 6, 2016)

Wow, those are some powerful images. Thoughts are with everyone connected to this.


----------



## ClickAddict (May 6, 2016)

Canadian Red Cross is the main support.


----------



## terri (May 6, 2016)

I'm glad you checked in with us!  Like I was saying in the other thread, you've been on my mind since the news stories mentioned this area being relatively close to Edmonton.   Glad you and your family are ok.

Still a very dangerous situation.  Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2016)

Great images, thanks for sharing those Mike!  It feels wrong to be sitting here, so [relatively] close and not being able to help in a physical sense.


----------

